# Thoughts on Vert combined with Horizontal grow !



## jpill (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm very open minded when it comes to alternative ways of growing. I mean you have to be in this day in age, But lately i've been thinking a lot about Horizontal in combination with Vert Bare bulb .

Are there any of you RIU's out there that are doing Vert. in combinatoin with Horizontal on a larger scale , for instance Utilizing a room 16x25 or bigger I.E. a 2 car Garage . ?! O_0 

I have a very nice 4 ton central AC unit screaming for attention !! Thanks guys let's blow this thread up with feed back !


----------



## Dennis Rodman (Nov 17, 2011)

THIS IS THE VERTICAL THREAD MAN!!! NOT HORIZONTAL!!!

But all capslock aside. Most of the light comes from the long side of the bulb. If you hang it horizontally without a hood, then you're wasting at least 180 degrees of light. 
The idea of hanging bare bulbs vertically is to utilize all 360degrees.


----------



## bboybojo (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm guessing he means having normal horizontal light(s) over the top shining on the canopy, with a light vertically in the middle of the plants, so the inside of them gets light too?
I'd probably just go with 2 vert lights, one above the other, with either tall trees or two tiers of smaller plants.


----------



## jpill (Nov 17, 2011)

i meant incorporating hanging vert bare bulbs along (with) traditional horizontal lights as well . The vert bare bulbs acting as supplemental light.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Nov 17, 2011)

I believe it becomes an issue of plant placement, in a horizontal set up you want the plants close together in a square pattern. With vert you want them more in a round pattern around the light. Other than 2 horizontals with a vert in the middle it really doesn't lend itself to setting up very easily.


----------



## gh0staaa (Nov 17, 2011)

Depending on what scale you are thinking, you could potentially grow trees with the tic tac toe format, with an additional light over each plant...

x = plant
o = light

oxoxo
xoxox
oxoxo
xoxox

And over the top of each X, an extra 1k, for example..

If electricity and cooling are not a concern, I don't see why it wouldn't get you more flowers.. 

G


----------



## Beansly (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah man, there's a grower here name mellowkitty that grows vertical bare bulb, with T5s horizontal over top. She's doing great.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/445920-16000-watts-medigrow-og-kush.html


----------



## Joedank (Nov 24, 2011)

Yup Mello , doubled's, Heath r.... They all get such great results I had to try it with mixed spectrum it rocks!!I flower




With 3 4k sunpulses and a 10k sunpulse down the middle. with 2 3k enhanced spectrum eye over tops On a movers... It is raging now!! Thanks to kitty for helping me lower my plant counts by 8 per 10x10 space ... Vert is the shit and with top lighting co2 and enhanced spectrum my indoors finally yields like my outdoors!!


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Jan 18, 2012)

Did you ever build this set up?


----------



## OldGrowAddict (Jan 20, 2012)

Seens Vertical setups often have bulbs set high up for some reason, doesn't that defy the whole 360 thing?
HID bulbs will cast almost nothing light direct down when hanging vertically, only some of the sidearch will cast a little down towards canopy.

Two bulbs vertically sounds better in this situation.


----------



## richinweed (Jan 21, 2012)

back in the day we used to modify garage door openers to carry 3 lights back and forth along a track while the cycle is on, 1000 in the middle and a 400 on each side, getting between 8 and 10 5 foot plant between the runs....the three bulbs on tracks took place of 5 bulbs in a 5 on the dice config.thus saving alot of power , I never noticed any dif in quality or quantity over the 5 lite set-up....in the mid 80 s this was a vert set up to me.


----------



## richinweed (Jan 21, 2012)

----------- 400
* * * * *
======= 1000
* * * * *
----------- 400


----------



## LAKEWOOD LIGHTS (Jan 21, 2012)

You are right about that


----------

